# OKW - which bldg to request?



## hapstersmom (Jun 7, 2012)

I just traded into this resort for July 8-15. We have a two bedroom and will have our family of 3 (one 13 yo) plus my sister and my niece (9 yo.) Another SIL and niece will be at BWV in a studio I got for them using some of our points, too.  I realize that our request for a specific building may or may not be honored. However, I don't even know what would be a "good" building to request.

Caveats:
-We will be on the DDP.

-We will be utilizing Disney transportation only, and will not have a car.

-We want to go to the parks in the EM hours both am and pm, and return
home to the condo in the PMs to rest and sit at the pool, etc.

Any help you can provide will be greatly appreciated.

TIA!


----------



## chalee94 (Jun 7, 2012)

old key west map link

most newbies want to be near the hospitality house...that's where the lobby, main pool, boat dock, table service (olivia's) restaurant and gift shop are located.  but that is a specific category, so you either booked it or you didn't - usually i think those rooms are reserved for DVC members, but you never know.  i tend to think of the HH area as more congested and like being away from it...but opinions vary.

even if you are not in the "near HH" category, i suppose you could still request to be in bldgs 15, 16 or 27, which are a short walk away.

for OKW owners, bldgs 45 and 46 are popular for their canal view rooms.  i enjoyed staying in bldg 49 as it was back away from the buses.  even if you are farther from the hospitality house, it is easy to hop the first bus that comes by as they all stop at the hospitality house before leaving for the parks.  there are also 3 quiet pools at the resort, so one is typically within easy walking distance.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 7, 2012)

That three-way bus stop is near a few of the canal units.  LOUD buses all night long, if you are in that particular building.  They love to put exchangers there.  When we rented OKW from an owner for five nights, Disney put us in the studio closest to the bus stop, and Rick could not sleep all night.  The buses run until the wee hours of the morning, then again early in the morning.  He thought it sounded like his firetruck leaving the firehouse without him (and he is the driver), so he slept as if he was at the firehouse--not at all.

We asked to be moved, and they were very nice.  After that, we have always asked to be away from the noise.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 7, 2012)

One quirk of OKW: in buildings 29 and below, there is no door between the living room and the master bath---you have to go through either the master or 2nd bedroom to get to a bathroom.  In buildings 30 and higher, there is such a door.  So, if you imagine someone sleeping on the pull-out, you will want to request one of those buildings.

Beyond that, I just always ask for "a quiet water view".  I've always been at least moderately happy with any placement.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 7, 2012)

FWIW, we asked for (and received) "near the hospitality house" on our first stay, and we didn't necessarily care for it.  It wasn't bad, but parking wasn't all that close (which wouldn't be an issue for you) and it was still quite a hike to the bus stop.

The other time, we got one that was close to one of the other bus stops and it had parking right in front of the unit.

If I were just using Disney transportation, I would just ask to be in a unit close to a bus stop.

If you also like to grill or use the pool, I might ask for one near both a grill/pool and a bus stop.  I drove to the nearest grills, because we weren't very close.


----------



## hapstersmom (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow! I am so glad I asked! It seems like there is a lot to consider. I don't think we are going to be doing much "home cooking" this trip, and really don't want to waste the first time I have left the "rock" (O‘ahu) since Dec. 2006 listening to busses all night long. Thank you, everyone, for your advice! Keep it coming.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 8, 2012)

'
My personal favorites are 42 and 43 --- I like the Turtle Pond Pool. I like being far away from the circle that the buses make at Turtle Pond. A lot of the bus drivers hit the brakes as they go aroung the circle and squeal. So I DISLIKE 33, 36, 40 AND 44.

i like the Turtle Shack snack bar. There are more grills there (if you do any grilling). 

But the main thing is the pool. 

elaine


----------



## hapstersmom (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you, everyone, for the GREAT info. I never would have known any of this. FWIW, I just found this site, and it has a separate searchable room database for each of the DVC properties that is accessible from the links for each resort on the right side of the page. Some of the results come complete with a picture of the view from the balcony. I am going to keep in mind everything you guys said, and scour that tonight.

THANK YOU, EVERYONE. You guys rock!


----------



## hapstersmom (Jun 8, 2012)

A second question - Lockoff or Dedicated 2 brdm? Does it matter?

TIA for any help.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 8, 2012)

Your exchange is either assigned as a lock off or dedicated, and that can't be changed.  (It is almost certainly a dedicated, though.)  Same with Hospitality House Area vs. General Resort.


----------



## hapstersmom (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this! I am HAPPY! I did not want a lock off...I wanted us all together in one large unit.


----------

